# Metadrol stack help



## Animal31 (Aug 12, 2011)

*NEED A FEW QUEDTIONS ANSWERED. IVE DONE NUMEROUS STACKZ THROUGHOUT THE YEARS. BUT LITTLE CONFUSED ABOUT THIS STACK.*
*I NEED TO KNO EVERYTHING I NEED WITH THIS STACK CAUSE ON THE SITE IT DONT TELL YOU IN ORDER. IM 205 AT THIS CURRENT MOMENT AND JUST FINNISHED A STACK AN PCT. NOW TIME FOR A NOTHER ONE*
*HELP ME OUT HERE FOLKS THANX..*


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe you meant METHADROL by IronMagLabs? If so, I have a lot of experience with the product. What can I help you with?


----------



## Animal31 (Aug 12, 2011)

*methadrol*

everything  ill need with it how should I take it cause folks been telling diff. shit I wanna run it 8weeks


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 13, 2011)

I usually recommend running it for 4 weeks, as that's what I usually run it for. you will be ok running it 8 weeks, but no longer. 8 weeks max.

we have a great product called Advanced Cycle Support which covers all the basics you'll need for running our products. it has all the amenities you need for liver protection, blood pressure control, etc. I won't list it all, but if you go to the site you will see detailed information on the product. @ 2 caps a day, one bottle will be just right.

also, make sure you are drinking a minimum of 1.5 gallons of water a day, and of course, eat to grow. if you need anything else just let me know. have fun.

you can also see my review of it on the site. great results both times. I love it. stack it with some test if you really want to blow up


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

i'm right there with ya on the stacks man, idk where to start though!


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 14, 2011)

get that post count up a little so we can talk.


----------

